# Looking to buy Canon SX10 or NIkon P80 digicam



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 17, 2009)

I am planning to buy a Canon SX10 or Nikon P80 digicam. (I would prefer buying the SX10 though)
I wanted to know the approx prices of the above camera in grey markets in Kolkata or Mumbai and names of shops particularly in Kolkata.
I am not looking for warranty...so I would prefer the grey market.

(Don't gimme prices from ebay...i already know them 

P.S. I dont mind buying second hand either....if anyone has either of the two cameras and is willing to sell it, then do get in touch.


----------



## jamilsayed (May 10, 2009)

Yesterday I went to Fancy Market in Khidirpore, Kolkata on Karl Marx Sarani. The price of Nikon P80 is found to be Rs. 16,200. It is a great camera. You may try also for Panasonic FZ28, the price is Rs. 16,500 only.


----------



## COOLdeepak (May 11, 2009)

Also consider sony H50. Its a very good camera. I got it for 19000.


----------

